# Did you live in Benidorm, Lanzarote or Mallorca in the 70s?



## emilycpayne

Hi there, 

My name is Emily Payne and I am writing an article for an inflight magazine about how Benidorm, Lanzarote or Mallorca were in the 70s. 

Did you holiday or live in any of these places at that time? 

If so, I am looking to find out about the popular restaurants, beaches, hotels etc. If so, please reply to this thread...

Thanks very much 
Emily


----------



## DunWorkin

I visited Benidorm and Playa San Juan regularly from 1968 to 1972. 

I finally moved here to live in 2004.

What information do you need?


----------



## emilycpayne

Hi there - thanks very much for your reply. Any of the following information would be most useful:

What were the popular beaches to go to in the 70s? Popular hotels of the time? What activities did people do while holidaying in Benidorm? Were there any annual events people would attend? and what were the most popular night clubs/discos?

I am aiming to compare what it was like in the 70s as to how it is now... any thoughts would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks very much, 
Emily


----------



## DunWorkin

The Poniente and Levante beaches in Benidorm in the 70s were very much as they are now. Cala Finestrat did not exist at that time. 

There was a hotel in Playa San Juan called the Hotel Playa. It no longer exists. It is now an apartment block called Edificio Turquesa. 

In Benidorm, I stayed at Hotel Delfin, Dynastic Park, Rialto and Torre Dorada. Other hotels I remember from that time are The Dunes, Bristol Park, Rio Park, Hotel Didac

Friends of mine had a band called The Blue Stars which played at the Hotel Playa and Torre Dorada.

In Benidorm there were two night clubs – One was called The Granada – I think the other was called Bobby’s Bar. They were similar in style to today’s Benidorm Palace.

There were also several ‘discos’ – that was what we called them then.

Alicante airport was like a shed – not at all like it is today. There was an outdoor bar/café where you could sit and watch the planes take off and land.

I have a few photos. If you can give me an email address I will send them to you.


----------



## emilycpayne

Such fascinating and useful information, thank you so much for your time. 
I would love to see some photos too - my email is emilycpayne at gmail dot com
I can also send you a link to the article when it is published.


----------



## titeuf

Hello, Saw your post and although I lived in Benidorm in the early 70's my memories are very hazy!! However I don't know if you have found this, but I discovered this thread on Tripadvisor which gives a huge amount of information. Believe there is also a Facebook page. Hope this helps. Good luck.
Benidorm early years, the memories - Benidorm Forum - TripAdvisor


----------



## emilycpayne

Hi there! Thank you so much for the link, I'll have a look now. Much appreciated, thanks very much.


----------



## DunWorkin

emilycpayne said:


> Such fascinating and useful information, thank you so much for your time.
> I would love to see some photos too - my email is emilycpayne at gmail dot com
> I can also send you a link to the article when it is published.


I tried sending you an email but it was returned as undeliverable


----------



## emilycpayne

Ahh, how annoying, sorry. The site won't allow me to write my email address in full, so let's try again. 

It is emilycpayne @ gmail . com (but with no spaces). If that doesn't work, perhaps you could give me your address and I will reply. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## xabiaxica

emilycpayne said:


> Ahh, how annoying, sorry. The site won't allow me to write my email address in full, so let's try again.
> 
> It is emilycpayne @ gmail . com (but with no spaces). If that doesn't work, perhaps you could give me your address and I will reply.
> 
> Thanks very much.


you can contact DunWorking through the link in her signature I think - but your PM facility should be activated soon, (if it isn't already) & you should also be able to post links yourself


----------



## DunWorkin

That was the email address I tried.

As xabiachica said, go to my webpage (link in my signature) and email me from there.

Carol


----------

